# [SOLVED]USB to modem problem

## tone84

hi, Im new to this group as well as Gentoo..  I hope you can help me with this problem.  I have a laptop and it doesnt have a ethernet outlet, but it has a usb port.  I am able to hook it to the modem and get the internet with a livecd of some sort, but never with gentoo.  Do i need to add a eth0 argument in "/etc/conf.d/net" or use a special program to fix this problem?

thanks.

tone

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

What kind of modem do you have?

Can you post additional information from lsusb command?

Run lsusb under root

or /sbin/lsusb under another user

Probably you modem is win-modem, which is uses proprietary drivers to emulate hardware in order to connect to the internet.

----------

## ursusca

 *tone84 wrote:*   

> ... Do i need to add a eth0 argument in "/etc/conf.d/net" or use a special program to fix this problem?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> tone

 

You can find all examples of configuration in /etc/conf.d/net.examples file.

----------

## tone84

 *ursusca wrote:*   

>  *tone84 wrote:*   ... Do i need to add a eth0 argument in "/etc/conf.d/net" or use a special program to fix this problem?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> tone 
> ...

 

well, would that fix my problem?

----------

## ursusca

What kind of modem do you have? Is it DSL modem?

Please post additional information from lsusb command?

What kind of transport protocol are you going to set up?

Probably this link

http://gujanebeska.wordpress.com/2009/03/07/huawei-e220-usb-modem-and-gentoo/

will help you.

----------

## tone84

 *ursusca wrote:*   

> What kind of modem do you have? Is it DSL modem?
> 
> Please post additional information from lsusb command?
> 
> What kind of transport protocol are you going to set up?
> ...

 

its a dsl modem, but i connect through usb..  the lsusb command indecates that it is a arris modem, which is right, but how do i make gentoo get a full connection from it like the livecds do?

do i need ppp or sumthing?

----------

## ursusca

You need net-dialup/ppp package.

----------

## tone84

 *ursusca wrote:*   

> You need net-dialup/ppp package.

 

ok, i thought it was just for dial up, like in the old days

----------

## tone84

I just genkerneled it..  works fine!

thanks

----------

## tone84

after following the manual more closely, I found that all i had to do was run lsmod. look for whatever service or mod was running for the modem which was RNDIS.  I searched for it in make menuconfig, wiith "/' and enabled all the results.  I hope I have helped others with this problem as well....

----------

